# Coleman Propane Oven



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

W have a 04 21rs which does not have an oven in it. I understand there was a problem with getting ovens for 04 models. We are looking into buying the Coleman propane instastart oven and was wondering if anyone who does not have an oven in their trailer has used one before?

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...camp-oven/33288

Thanks


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Chabbie1 said:


> W have a 04 21rs which does not have an oven in it. I understand there was a problem with getting ovens for 04 models. We are looking into buying the Coleman propane instastart oven and was wondering if anyone who does not have an oven in their trailer has used one before?
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...camp-oven/33288
> 
> Thanks


That's pretty cool. I bought a toaster oven to take along for baking pots or something small. Can hook it up outside and avoid heating up trailer in warmer weather.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

That's a pretty cool idea and, being a Coleman, I wouldn't hesitate. In fact, we need to replace a now-dead (and only occasionally used but definitely needed) toaster oven for the house. This may be the perfect solution (and it can easily go camping, too)


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Where were you a week ago? I just took a Majic Chef stainless out of a Coachman 5er and scrapped it.
oven with 4 burners, I didn't need it hanging around. DARNED!!!!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

If you think you're going to use an oven a fair amount it might be better to just install a regular oven. They're really pretty simple to install and will probably be more useful than the small tabletop oven. It is a pretty cool little oven when we had our popup it would have been perfect.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MJRey said:


> If you think you're going to use an oven a fair amount it might be better to just install a regular oven. They're really pretty simple to install and will probably be more useful than the small tabletop oven. It is a pretty cool little oven when we had our popup it would have been perfect.


If they have the space for it, I would agree. Might as well have it built in if possible.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Not a bad option. I wonder how much a traditional oven would be though. Probably a lot more than $99.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


> Where were you a week ago? I just took a Majic Chef stainless out of a Coachman 5er and scrapped it.
> oven with 4 burners, I didn't need it hanging around. DARNED!!!!


Thanks for the offer anyway, but it would have cost me an arm and 2 legs to get here! 
I think a new one will cost about $400-$500.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Chabbie1 said:


> I think a new one will cost about $400-$500.


Unless you know you will be doing a lot of oven cooking, I think id go with the portable Coleman and see if you "outgrow" it first.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wonder if there is a way to find RV's that have been "totaled" that you might be able to buy the oven from. Guessing it would be cheap.


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

There are some RV junkyards. Most will ship parts and are usually tested before shipping. We had an RV junk yard in Denver, and I used to visit now and then when I drove by. I used to find all kinds of replacement parts and upgrades for my pop up. They had all most any thing if you asked! Search the web for RV junkyard and you will find more than a few sites. Also, ebay has a lot of RV parts for auction. I think it would be possible to pick up a used oven for $100 through one of these outlets.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

kmsjs said:


> There are some RV junkyards. Most will ship parts and are usually tested before shipping. We had an RV junk yard in Denver, and I used to visit now and then when I drove by. I used to find all kinds of replacement parts and upgrades for my pop up. They had all most any thing if you asked! Search the web for RV junkyard and you will find more than a few sites. Also, ebay has a lot of RV parts for auction. I think it would be possible to pick up a used oven for $100 through one of these outlets.


Thanks for the info kmsjs! Will definitely check it out.


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

TrySears.com  for a better price.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

aantolik said:


> TrySears.com  for a better price.


We saw that and actually found it at Costco.com for $89.99 and free shipping, which beat Sears, but thanks for the info.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> W have a 04 21rs which does not have an oven in it. I understand there was a problem with getting ovens for 04 models. We are looking into buying the Coleman propane instastart oven and was wondering if anyone who does not have an oven in their trailer has used one before?
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...camp-oven/33288
> 
> Thanks


Ok, after going to our mini N Cal rally this weekend, we used our new coleman oven for he first time and it worked great. Baked chicken and potatoes. 
Next trip we have to try brownies or something for dessert!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Just type in "RV Salavge" into a google search.. There are several big ones around the USA.

Carey


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> W have a 04 21rs which does not have an oven in it. I understand there was a problem with getting ovens for 04 models. We are looking into buying the Coleman propane instastart oven and was wondering if anyone who does not have an oven in their trailer has used one before?
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...camp-oven/33288
> 
> Thanks


Ok, after going to our mini N Cal rally this weekend, we used our new coleman oven for he first time and it worked great. Baked chicken and potatoes. 
Next trip we have to try brownies or something for dessert!
[/quote]

Oh boy I can't wait, yum yum!

I have a brand new cast iron dutch oven I need to try on my next trip.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

N70Q,
I guess I should bake a couple of batches?
One for the kids and one for us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sorry I missed this thread earlier. You may not be interested, but for the benefit of the general populous, you can install the factory oven that was supposed to be there. It's a fairly easy job for a handy person. Here is a link to the process being done in my Sister's 26RS that came without the oven but was later installed.

2004 Outback Oven Installation

I personally could not imagine camping without a real oven. We use it on every trip to cook lasagna, etc... for easy dinners.

Good luck


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> N70Q,
> I guess I should bake a couple of batches?
> One for the kids and one for us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh yeah sounds good to me, can you imagine hot brownies with some famous Collins lake Ice Cream


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> N70Q,
> I guess I should bake a couple of batches?
> One for the kids and one for us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh yeah sounds good to me, can you imagine hot brownies with some famous Collins lake Ice Cream








[/quote]

I'll just keep the brownie mix in the trailer then. No need to bring it in the house. 
Hey, Bill, don't you have some mods to be doing??????????? Ha Ha


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> N70Q,
> I guess I should bake a couple of batches?
> One for the kids and one for us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh yeah sounds good to me, can you imagine hot brownies with some famous Collins lake Ice Cream








[/quote]

I'll just keep the brownie mix in the trailer then. No need to bring it in the house. 
Hey, Bill, don't you have some mods to be doing??????????? Ha Ha
[/quote]

Oh a few I guess thanks to you and VVRRRMM







But hey they are all neat mods and I'm way behind in the mod department, so guess I will get busy.


----------

